# [email protected]



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

So this is a game "we should win" but we sure have a tough time with the Knicks this next week will be a serious test especially without Deron back yet. Hopefully we can break the problems we've had in New York the last few years.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

One I. If you had to choose, and you could only do one, which would it be? The Jazz, or GM products? :lol: 

Dude you need a girlfriend.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

To answer your question:








Nothing like built GM tough I can't depend on the Jazz to win 82 games every season but I can rely on a Silverado or Sierra to go over 200,000 miles without flaw.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

:lol: O.k. Then. GM it is.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I wonder how sticky 1-eye's keyboard is after posting that picture. :wink: :lol: 1-eye, keep posting I love you man. :mrgreen: :shock: 8)


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

jahan said:


> I wonder how sticky 1-eye's keyboard is after posting that picture. :wink: :lol: 1-eye, keep posting I love you man. :mrgreen: :shock: 8)


 -O>>-


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I'll let you guys know how they did...*BECAUSE I'LL BE AT THE GAME*... Look for me.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> I'll let you guys know how they did...*BECAUSE I'LL BE AT THE GAME*... Look for me.


Truthfully your going clear to New York?


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, first loss of the season. It had to come sooner or later, and I can't say it wasn't expected against the Knicks, even though they are terrible. That's 5 losses in a row at The Garden in New York. Hopefully we can get back on track at Philly on Tuesday and finish the road trip strong.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> Well, first loss of the season. It had to come sooner or later, and I can't say it wasn't expected against the Knicks, even though they are terrible. That's 5 losses in a row at The Garden in New York. Hopefully we can get back on track at Philly on Tuesday and finish the road trip strong.


+1
And oh fixed blade the GM built trucks of mine are still going even though the jazz lost so it seems I made the right choice.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> mjschijf said:
> 
> 
> > Well, first loss of the season. It had to come sooner or later, and I can't say it wasn't expected against the Knicks, even though they are terrible. That's 5 losses in a row at The Garden in New York. Hopefully we can get back on track at Philly on Tuesday and finish the road trip strong.
> ...


I was just going to say,,,,, Looks like you made the right choice. Your GM's going to get some tonight. :lol: I hope you're going to at least wax her first. Or is it a him? :mrgreen:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes, I was at the game. Kind of a once in a lifetime trip. It was disappointing that they lost, but I thought I was going to have a lot of insults thrown my way at the garden. Those fans are not very passionate. It was a very different experience from ESA and I will take the home crowd any day. We need D Will back now... 

One more thing to add was the love we got from the Jazz players before the game. They loved that we were there in our Jazz gear.

Also, Atlantic City is one of the coolest places I have ever been. Imagine being in a casino where no one is smoking. And when you're done gambling you step outside and walk along the Atlantic Shore on the board walk. Vegas and Wendover will suck even worse now.


----------

